# Chicagoland Area Meetup



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi all thought I would post and see if anyone would be interested in a meetup and I could host it at my house. I live in Skokie which is a suburb just north of Chicago. 


Tell me what you think!!!!



Thanks, Jan


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Hi Jan, I live on the North side of the City, about 20 mins or so from Skokie. A meet up with fellow maltese & owners sounds good to me! Maggie & Nicole aren't as close....but not all that far either.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Sep 15 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830183


> Hi Jan, I live on the North side of the City, about 20 mins or so from Skokie. A meet up with fellow maltese & owners sounds good to me! Maggie & Nicole aren't as close....but not all that far either.[/B]


Skokie is about 30 minutes from me in good traffic, but as we all know Chicago is nothing but road construction this year!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Skokie is about an hour plus from me - I'm in Lisle which is next to Naperville - but hey, I've driven to Wisconsin twice this week so count me in! Sweetness and Tessa just LOVE road trips!!! 

Maggie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive for me. Zoe, Jett and I love road trips! If it's on a Sunday, I could come. Of course, I'm not in Chicagoland...if that matters. LOL


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

What do you guys think of Sunday October 4th.......................a lunch brunch sort of thing if anyone has any suggestions let me know thanks jan


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 19 2009, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831557


> It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive for me. Zoe, Jett and I love road trips! If it's on a Sunday, I could come. Of course, I'm not in Chicagoland...if that matters. LOL[/B]


 please come if would be great to meet u jan


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Sep 18 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831362


> Skokie is about an hour plus from me - I'm in Lisle which is next to Naperville - but hey, I've driven to Wisconsin twice this week so count me in! Sweetness and Tessa just LOVE road trips!!!
> 
> Maggie[/B]



i would love to meet u guys.............jan


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Sep 15 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830183


> Hi Jan, I live on the North side of the City, about 20 mins or so from Skokie. A meet up with fellow maltese & owners sounds good to me! Maggie & Nicole aren't as close....but not all that far either.[/B]



i hope we can schedule something good would love to meet u..........jan


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Sep 15 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830267


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Sep 15 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830183





> Hi Jan, I live on the North side of the City, about 20 mins or so from Skokie. A meet up with fellow maltese & owners sounds good to me! Maggie & Nicole aren't as close....but not all that far either.[/B]


Skokie is about 30 minutes from me in good traffic, but as we all know Chicago is nothing but road construction this year! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


i hope we can work something out would love to meet u jan


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oct. 4th doesn't work for me - Bears home game. Oct. 11 works, and then I'm going on vacation after that but Oct. 25 is open also. Hopefully one of those dates is good for others.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm in but Sunday the 4th is the Backer Show - Crystal and I would both be there. The 12th is good for me but I can't speak for Crystal on that one.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi everyone im working sunday oct 11 does anyone have off monday oct 12 its colombus day?? how bout that day???


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (girlie girl @ Sep 19 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831674


> Hi everyone im working sunday oct 11 does anyone have off monday oct 12 its colombus day?? how bout that day???[/B]


Unfortunately Columbus Day isn't one of the holidays I have off.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Any Sunday but the 4th of October would work for me! I don't have Columbus day off.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to stick to weekends as well - right now I'm booked through the 4th.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

*IL/IN/WI people*

Is this still active group by looking at posting dates figured best to ask. I live on the North side up by Gurnee Mill's and we are having a serious lack of small dog places to meet I notice. 

Would anyone be interested? I am aware of quite a few dog park's with a small daily fee if anyone is interested or open to any ideas, just looking for some smaller playmate for Max as his brother is a tad larger as are the playmates.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi there im Jan and i live in skokie with girlie my 11 year old maltese i tried last year for a get together but it didnt work out lets try again there are several maltese lovers around here look forward to meeting u 
jan


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Punky said:


> Is this still active group by looking at posting dates figured best to ask. I live on the North side up by Gurnee Mill's and we are having a serious lack of small dog places to meet I notice.
> 
> Would anyone be interested? I am aware of quite a few dog park's with a small daily fee if anyone is interested or open to any ideas, just looking for some smaller playmate for Max as his brother is a tad larger as are the playmates.


I am in Deerfield..not too far from you. A meetup sounds good. My crew is always up for playmates. If you are looking for a dog park, there is a free one near my house.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Another lady whom has a Maltese was also looking for a meet-up maybe early next month if we can get a few people? I am pretty flexiable have another fluff coming soon not sure of exact date yet so as long as a little planning this sounds great to me.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well I'm a few hours away but might be ready for a road trip for a meet-up. Let me know if anyone decides to put one together in the Chicago area.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

This sounds so fun! I am horrible at organizing but willing to do a road trip myself of sorta and takers on putting it together> I was hoping the group was already going


----------

